# .

## ZhP

.       ,   .        .
       .
* :*
_________________________________________________________________
             (   )
 () _________  _______________ . No. ___________
 , ,  ( ). 
  __________ 20__ .  __________ 20__ .     
 ________________________________________ 
                                            ()
    __________ 20__ .        .
 (.) ______________________________________________________
  _________________    _______________________
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
     :
________________________  ___________  __________ .
     ()
       :       ┌──────┐
_______________________________________________________││
     ___________________________________________________ └──────┘
    (,     )
────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
 :Cool:     -   : _   ____ _____?_
 ,   (?)      ????   ,   ...
__        ,    ,  ?
__     ,   ?      ?

     -       ? , , ...

... ____________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________ :
   - │   :
   _______%  ___________│  _______%  ____              .                                 │ .
    : __   │   ______%  ____             
 ________________________________│    : ___

  _________ 20__ .     _______________________________
No. _____________________________│_____________________________
 ___________________________________________________

 - 100%,      99...



    ________ .    ________ .
....

   :  17.07.2003 .  31.05.2004. (    17.07,   09.06.2004) 
 :     .
 :  . ... .
    , -, ,        .    "",      .  ?  ?   ?

 ,    - ,         .
   .      ?  
        ?   1  ?

----------


## Shepelenko

*ZhP*,       ( 2-  )         ,   ,      ,     .      ,    ,    /, ..      .

----------


## Karla

*Shepelenko*,      ,              ......  ....

----------


## pearlS

,   ..       .  :Embarrassment:   :Frown: 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## pearlS

.  :Razz:      ACC.    :Ill:

----------



----------


## pearlS

:1:

----------


## Olga.

, ,        12      ,      ___    131 (..  )  ?           100%  ___  .  ,      140  ?  ,     ()   ,    ?     ? , ,  .

----------


## Olga.

,   ,    , ,     .

----------


## Azalea

*Olga.*, 


> 


  :yes:

----------

:
  -      ???
  ,      . .  ???
       ,                  ?
     ???          ?

----------


## Solo_n

,        ______  ? %   ?
 :      ( 3 ,  7),       10?

----------

- 
  "   "__" ______ 20__.  -  ?   ,    ??   ?

----------

> :
>   -      ???
>   ,      . .  ???
>        ,                  ?
>      ???


       ,             ?
"       "

----------

,       ,  1  :   ?    11.10   .  ,   ,  "      .____   , ?  "  "     ?
.   ,       ,   - !

----------

> "       "


 2009   *603,87* (18720/31)  *624,00* (18720/30)       ,    .  ,   .



> 11.10   .  ,


 



> ____   , ?


,   (, ) ,  



> "  "     ?

----------

> 2009   *603,87* (18720/31)  *624,00* (18720/30)       ,    .  ,   .
> 
> 
> 
> ,   (, ) ,


** ,   ,       18720    .    ,     ?  ?   :      28   09 .    ?

----------

25.11.2008 N 216-
"        2009      2010  2011 "

"2.    ,           ,                    ."

**,      .          31 ,         ?

----------

> 25.11.2008 N 216-
> "        2009      2010  2011 "
> 
> "2.    ,           ,                    ."
> 
> **,      .          31 ,         ?


** ,  ,   /28.     , ,  ?      ?

----------

> ,   .


  ,  .

----------

> ,  .


!! :Smilie:

----------

,         .     ,    .       ,    .       9   5  .      ,   ( .    30  2008)  30.06.08-30.04.09 ?     ,    - ?

----------

,      ,                ,   -            , -       .08- 09,  -   ?  ,         .08-.09,      28.01.09-09.02.09

----------

, ,       ,      ,        ?

----------


## Solo_n



----------

**,        .   ,    -  01.01.08  01.01.09

----------

> 01.01.08 * 01.01.09*


 31.12.2008

----------


## Angelelo4ka

-      !       ...    ..
 ,        ,     , !

----------

,              ....

----------

> 


,  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool: 



> ,             ....

----------

> 


       /           .      ,         1-.   ...

----------

**,       .               .

----------

,

----------


## zyaka

16.02.2009.      03.04.2010  20.08.2010.     01.10.2009 (    ,   ).         :  01.04.2009  31.03.2010    "  ,    " 162?     01.10.2009  31.03.2010?

----------


## xyliganka

,      ?   ....

----------


## Lyska

, ,         III " "   "  ,     "  "     "  ?

----------

> ,      ?   ....

----------

. 

     "   %  ."             .          .             % ,               % (80  50)

       ,          %,    ,        -      . 
1.      %  80   50
2.        6939,24 .
3.       10 - 5551,40  4 - 1387,84 . 
  693,92 .

  . ? -    -     " . ,  . "    ,    ?        -,      ,     .

----------


## mizeri

> "   %  ."             .          .             % ,


,   , 60,80  100    .





> % (80  50)


  80  50? :Embarrassment: 




> . ? -    -     " . ,  . "    ,    ?        -,      ,     .


      (. ),            (415000/365=1136,99)  ,  .    , ..     .

----------

,    200 /    ,            %  ,               %   .

     ,     ,       ,         ,         ,  ...

----------

,

----------

,      20 /          ,     % .,        /   %,       ...        / ,  ,      3 .      .

----------

.      3 ,     ,     "  "?  :Wink:

----------

14.10.10  03.11.10...     4 ...       4-   8-, (   4  7 )...      ?   ?  -   ?

----------

**,  8,   4, ". ", -

----------

/     :Smilie:  :    ?   ()? ?  ? ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

> ,   , 60,80  100    .
>   80  50?


 10         80%,  50%.

----------


## mizeri

> 10         80%,  50%.


  :Big Grin:

----------

,      "  "    .   :            ?     ,     28.05.2010. ,       19.10.2010.    ,  -        /?

----------

> "  "    .   :           ?


   .



> ,     28.05.2010. ,       19.10.2010


4 . 22 



> ,  -        /?


        ,  ,       6  -   ;   -   -    ,     6  -

----------

.   5  11 .             ,.       ?

----------

> ,.       ?


.  **  -

----------

>

----------

"  " -  ( ,   ),    45 ,     ( ).    ,   ?    ( -)    (  )?

----------

** , "  " -  ,        "()".     -    , ,   -     . ,     .

----------



----------

,   ()  - -? 
 ,     ,    ?     01.11.10  20.03.11,   21.03.11  05.04.11.    01.11.09  31.0.10 -   ,    -  ?
" "  01.11   21.03.11?

----------


## mizeri

> ,   ()  - -? 
>  ,     ,    ?     01.11.10  20.03.11,   21.03.11  05.04.11.    01.11.09  31.0.10 -   ,    -  ?


,      ,     




> " "  01.11   21.03.11?


,       ,   ,   .

----------

> ,


  :yes:

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

,       ))

----------

,       ,   ,  .       .

----------


## Leyla_24

-,     3 .   60%  .        ".    " : *24,  *24*60%?    ".  " *24/730  -,    60%?

----------

